# Anyone have an Idea!!



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I was busy buying T's at Kempton, met the 2 french guys and bought a pair of Pulchra's from them, they also had a spider there called 

Lasiodorides sp peru.... had a look and decided to go ahead and bring it home aswell....

So this is what I bought!!!!

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi1.JPG
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi2.JPG
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi3.JPG
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi4.JPG

then this morning I was doing my checks and wallllla this is what I find....

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi5.jpg
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi6.jpg
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi7.jpg
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi8.jpg
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi9.jpg
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi10.jpg
http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi11.jpg


Now more than a little confused as I cant find this spider in any of the documentation I have to hand.....

Any help here would be great  thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

dont know mate, but great looking spp. how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> dont know mate, but great looking spp. how much did you pay for it ?


 
£6.00 same as the pulchra's....


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

That's stunning! No idea what it is though...


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

there is only one word for them

STUNNING !!!! 

ya no you could send him/her my way if you like mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:

awesome buy (you lucky git) :lol2:


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Really hard to tell from those pics, but I would think that's a Holothele sp.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes I have a good idea what it could be but would like to see a pic of the spermatheca if it has one. One thing I will say is that I suspect it may develop longitudinal stripes on the patella's. although they may be faint.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Trust BP to keep us all in suspense :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Yes I have a good idea what it could be but would like to see a pic of the spermatheca if it has one. One thing I will say is that I suspect it may develop longitudinal stripes on the patella's. although they may be faint.


 
ok im on it atm but its smaller than a ants fart and its pretty difficult to open out. currently using little ammount of liquid, and a wetting agent to try an soften this up somewhat, the whole spid is about an inch atm to give you an idea of the size im working with....  will have an image up in the next 30 minutes or so


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

What a beautiful T :mf_dribble:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Yes I have a good idea what it could be but would like to see a pic of the spermatheca if it has one. One thing I will say is that I suspect it may develop longitudinal stripes on the patella's. although they may be faint.


See, now I'm really intrigued... :hmm:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ok got it 

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasimolt.jpg

Taken with my phone  not a bad image really


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Coremiocnemis sp?

Ornithoctonus sp?

Can't find anything else remotely like it at the mo.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Pray tell are those partially sclerotised!?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Pray tell are those partially sclerotised!?


 
sorry dont have clue what ya just said  but I want to know please explain


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

It means hardened.. and it looks like it Toby


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

remember this spider is only the size of a 50p lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

> Holothele sp


thought this at first too but the mirror patch of urticating hairs kept nagging at me.


> Coremiocnemis sp?
> 
> Ornithoctonus sp?


urticating hairs so no!

I think you have one of either two species. I know you brought it as a lasiodorides sp. from Peru and at first I didn't think lasiodorides due again to that mirror patch, until that is I read the discription for lasiodorides longicoli. Even though it looks a young spider I do not think it is this either though, as the spermatheca is a little too stubby even if it is in development.
So I think it could be what could have been described as thrixopelma ockerti or maybe a homoeomma sp.
Off course this is a very sketchy ID that may well prove to be very wrong but it is what I think at this moment. Maybe when or if it gets bigger we will be able to tell more?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

dam, ive taken my suspenders off, must of got confused after garlic's comments


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> thought this at first too but the mirror patch of urticating hairs kept nagging at me.
> 
> urticating hairs so no!
> 
> ...


 
very interesting read, I have just checked on the wee spid of the night and this is what I found LoL anyone reading may wanna look up thrixopelma ockerti and have a looksy  I'll post an image in 10 minutes or so need to take it first!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ok maybe not hmpfff, looking at the spid in low light and not in an image it looks like the thrixopelma ockerti purrrfectly..... on this image you can see the red hair barely but the legs are now darkening off and its lookin real pretty....

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasihair.jpg

This image will show you how big it is currently...

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasicomp.jpg

added another lol 

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasilegs.jpg


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> ok maybe not hmpfff, looking at the spid in low light and not in an image it looks like the thrixopelma ockerti purrrfectly..... on this image you can see the red hair barely but the legs are now darkening off and its lookin real pretty....
> 
> http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasihair.jpg
> 
> ...


Before it moulted it looked quite similar to my T.pruriens... My T.ockerti's are still small and pink so couldn't say anything for them.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like my T.ockerti's apart from the purple . The red was quite visible while it was still losing it's abdomen markings .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Poodle I noticed something and wonder if it would make a difference here also..... this spider has no leg hair after the knee so to speak, and the images ive found of the thrixopelma ockerti all seem to.... does this change with age ?? just read about Tblondi an burgandy having simular trates??


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> I think you have one of either two species. I know you brought it as a lasiodorides sp. from Peru and at first I didn't think lasiodorides due again to that mirror patch, until that is I read the discription for lasiodorides longicoli. Even though it looks a young spider I do not think it is this either though, as the spermatheca is a little too stubby even if it is in development.
> So I think it could be what could have been described as thrixopelma ockerti or maybe a homoeomma sp.
> Off course this is a very sketchy ID that may well prove to be very wrong but it is what I think at this moment. Maybe when or if it gets bigger we will be able to tell more?


I think you may be on the right track. Note that BP said the sp. described as T ockerti, which may not be the same as the hobby T. ockerti, unless I've missed something interesting (I don't suppose you have a description of the female you could mail me? I only have a paper on the male). Anyway, I don't think it's the spider currently being sold as T. ockerti. I'm now thinking along the lines of Thrixopelma sp....

Just for fun, here's a pic of what I bought as 'Thrixopelma sp. Peru' (which may or may not be the same spider described as L. longicolli):


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I was looking into the names above and found this, 

_Theraphosidae sp. "Peru"_


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed hun.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You have some Pms hun


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

thankyou love hahaha but as you know been chatting with Colin most of the day in BTS chatroom lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

of course another one it could be is this:-
TarantulaCanada.ca - Pseudhapalopus sp. colombia blue


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> of course another one it could be is this:-
> TarantulaCanada.ca - Pseudhapalopus sp. colombia blue


 
that is by far the closest match to date, however no gold bum on this one that we can see, would be great to see more of this species. I'm gonna have a look an see thanks fella...


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

noooo i dont think it is a columbian blue bottle, mine look nothing like these ... wish i had some of these though :lol2:

you any closer to solving the mystery yet mate ??


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

TCBT said:


> noooo i dont think it is a columbian blue bottle, mine look nothing like these ... wish i had some of these though :lol2:
> 
> you any closer to solving the mystery yet mate ??


 

hahahaha Noooooo but omg some of these species that are poppin up are ones to look into getting hahaha just making my want list bigger an bigger
 : victory:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> hahahaha Noooooo but omg some of these species that are poppin up are ones to look into getting hahaha just making my want list bigger an bigger
> : victory:



hahaha lol, mine grows almost every week to mate lol

you dont by anychance have a few hundred thousand i could borrow do you ??:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

TCBT said:


> hahaha lol, mine grows almost every week to mate lol
> 
> you dont by anychance have a few hundred thousand i could borrow do you ??:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Bro if I had money like this spare we would simply fly around the world cherry picking...... for a few months.... owwwwww the dreams lol ( ok just bumped back to reality).... Ouch!!!:lol2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

coremiocnemis brachyramosa


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

maybe not this ,but i want one :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> maybe not this ,but i want one :2thumb:


 

hahaha not even remotely close but it does have blue in it I guess lololol.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i know ,i just saw a pic of a pre molt one ,looked very close to yours ,then i saw a adult female ,much to blue ,sp blue femur ?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

best thing to do ,is shut the thread ,send the t to me ,you forget about it then ,let me have the stress of finding what it is :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

nope  again nothing close really 


it is a bit of a mistery, but there are some real close matches from Bald poodle, the gold on the irricating hair of the abdomen keeps throwing a spanner in the works im affraid....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pseudhapalopus spec. blue thats what i think it is.










Thats a photo off spider shop list


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Pseudhapalopus spec. blue thats what i think it is.
> 
> image
> 
> Thats a photo off spider shop list


 
Does look simular but no hair on the upper parts of the leg on mine and mine has the Gold abdomen with the blue and red hair...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> Does look simular but no hair on the upper parts of the leg on mine and mine has the Gold abdomen with the blue and red hair...


Its a sling so wont have completely hairy legs and the abdomen wont be completely blue yet : victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Its a sling so wont have completely hairy legs and the abdomen wont be completely blue yet : victory:


 
we shall see


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> we shall see


yups and i cant wait


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I was talking to Ray Hale on BTS chat the other night he is giving the images to another guy to have a look


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I was talking to Ray Hale on BTS chat the other night he is giving the images to another guy to have a look


You jammy badger


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Pseudhapalopus spec. blue thats what i think it is.
> 
> image
> 
> Thats a photo off spider shop list


 

After a couple a months this spider molted again and now made a few more changes but still no closer to working out a species for it 


http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi3rd.jpg


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It looks so similar to a Cyriocosmus species but the abdomen markings are what is throwing me.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ami sp?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

If not. yamia?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> If not. yamia?


 

I dont recon so sir  but nice try


----------



## Micky9682 (Dec 1, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> I was busy buying T's at Kempton, met the 2 french guys and bought a pair of Pulchra's from them, they also had a spider there called
> 
> Lasiodorides sp peru.... had a look and decided to go ahead and bring it home aswell....
> 
> ...


stunning mate, wish i had frenchs who sold T's where i live :devil:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like Baldpoodle was along the right lines when he suggested it would develop longitudinal striping on the patella.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Looks like Baldpoodle was along the right lines when he suggested it would develop longitudinal striping on the patella.


 
Totally agree, I believe he also stated it may well go through some changes, which looking at the 3 pics below also is spot on, still a little confused with the molt showing it to be sclerotised.. The molt was badly damaged this time and couldnt get a good image.... 


When I collected it!!

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi1.JPG


After 1st molt!!

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi8.jpg

After 2nd molt in my care..

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/lasi3rd.jpg

so wondering if this clarify's the T any further....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ok so feeding time and yet again this spid has molted so this will be the third time since kempton :yeahright: still she is looking real pretty!!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

you know....everytime i see this thread come back up i see the pics and a little voice in my head screams 'Thrixopelma'....and yet.....

hmmmm


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

the look and shape yells acanthogonatus sp


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you know....everytime i see this thread come back up i see the pics and a little voice in my head screams 'Thrixopelma'....and yet.....
> 
> hmmmm


 
Somthing does'nt appear correct tho, I only took the last molt out of here 2 weeks ago, and she was shiney an new, I fed her 1 roach to fatten her up a bit, 2 weeks later I have another molt and a skinney spider yet again, if you look at her molt image further back in the thread you will see she also appears to be mature lol


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i know what you mean

but check out this pic

all i have done is adjust the tone of the carapace slightly and also the tones in the abdomen


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I think you have a point Steve. Its definitely a little puzzle thats for sure


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I think you have a point Steve. Its definitely a little puzzle thats for sure


 
He does have a real good point Sel but still think its off mark


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> He does have a real good point Sel but still think its off mark


You just hard to please :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

any chance of opening that moult up and posting a good clear pic?

failing that maybe you could send it to me and i can get it under the digital microscope


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> any chance of opening that moult up and posting a good clear pic?
> 
> failing that maybe you could send it to me and i can get it under the digital microscope


 
I cant sorry fella its gone was'nt able to get it apart it was to badly torn, i'm keepin a close eye on it atm so will for sure let you have the next one, i'll post it onto you..Did you see the other image of the molt ??


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ok its been a while since I last dragged this up for an ID but yet again this T has given a moult and has again made a few changes from the begining of the thread...


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Homoeomma?

Not you, the spider!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Homoeomma?
> 
> Not you, the spider!


 
hmmm this is what I thought but the carapace is starting to look more green than the orangy blue hue it had before..... which kinda puts me back to square 1 lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Very pretty whatever it is! :flrt:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Very pretty whatever it is! :flrt:


LoL very evil aswell jumps on anything that moves.....


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

e. pulcherrimaklaasi maybe? Although that has blue on its legs rather than its abdomen...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> LoL very evil aswell jumps on anything that moves.....


Sounds like my kind of tarantula! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> hmmm this is what I thought but the carapace is starting to look more green than the orangy blue hue it had before..... which kinda puts me back to square 1 lol


That trait it shares with Euathlus sp blue, together with the pink knee stripes...but its too leggy.

Have you sexed it yet? At the molt rate and looking at the shape, it looks very male to me............but even my MM E sp blue looks nothing like this.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

As far as I know it's an undescribed species from Peru, known only as Theraphosidae sp.Peru. So it's not actually anything yet. Just a tarantulas from Peru.

Although I can find that it seems to come from the Atlantic coast of Peru.

I will email a guy I know  He may be able to point in the right direction.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> That trait it shares with Euathlus sp blue, together with the pink knee stripes...but its too leggy.
> 
> *Have you sexed it yet? At the molt rate and looking at the shape, it looks very male to me............but even my MM E sp blue looks nothing like this*.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> As far as I know it's an undescribed species from Peru, known only as Theraphosidae sp.Peru. So it's not actually anything yet. Just a tarantulas from Peru.
> 
> Although I can find that it seems to come from the Atlantic coast of Peru.
> 
> I will email a guy I know  He may be able to point in the right direction.


 
cheers fella  I look forward to his findings :notworthy:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> cheers fella  I look forward to his findings :notworthy:


Right, just emailed him to see if he has any ideas or knows anyone who might, I'm not promising anything though :lol:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

hadgo said:


> e. pulcherrimaklaasi maybe? Although that has blue on its legs rather than its abdomen...


 
it does look close : victory: but not convinced lol


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

judging by the shape of the spermatheca i'm sticking with Thrixopelma

definitely not any Homeomma or Euthalus and that i'm 100% certain of :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> judging by the shape of the spermatheca i'm sticking with Thrixopelma
> 
> definitely not any Homeomma or Euthalus and that i'm 100% certain of :2thumb:


 
you know what it is starting to get the ockerti looking carapace Steve lol but what species of Thrixo you thinking ???


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well next time it moults i'm expecting to see more blue


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well next time it moults i'm expecting to see more blue


you thinking Thrixopelma cyaneolum? :lol:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> you thinking Thrixopelma cyaneolum? :lol:


 
lolol yeah he does haha


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking at it I reckon Steve might be right.. Any excuse to post up this girl sorry, but looking at them side by side they're really similar.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

yep, i do :2thumb:

if you look at how the spider has progressed through the moults you'll see how the purple appears to be disappearing (it's actually being hidden) and the blue is slowly becoming more intense.

this is a picture somewhere between the stage Noels is at and where Beckys is now










in this one you can only just make out the purple, it's almost totally hidden, but still there nonetheless

couple that with the Thrixopelma build and spermatheca shape and hey presto.
I wouldnt normally even attempt to id something from photo's, but this time i have lots of information to correlate :2thumb:

that was said alot quicker than it was on the phone yesterday! :lol2:

ps. Noel....or Becky, i dont have a cyaneolum spermatheca here, so if either of you ever get a spare moult all contributions will be gratefully recieved for the growing library :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yep, i do :2thumb:
> 
> if you look at how the spider has progressed through the moults you'll see how the purple appears to be disappearing (it's actually being hidden) and the blue is slowly becoming more intense.
> 
> ...


I have cricket tubs full of moults you can have them all mate if you so desire....


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ps. Noel....or Becky, i dont have a cyaneolum spermatheca here, so if either of you ever get a spare moult all contributions will be gratefully recieved for the growing library :2thumb:


Might take a while but I'll send one on to you when she moults unless Noel has sent you enough before :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well I got a reply from the guy I emailed Y'day and basically he said he hasn't got a bloody clue :lol:

Oh well, was worth a try


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Well I got a reply from the guy I emailed Y'day and basically he said he hasn't got a bloody clue :lol:
> 
> Oh well, was worth a try



i'm quite surprised to be honest, i'd have thought he would have at least got the genus.
since speaking to Noel about it i sent the latest pics to a couple of old compadres and they both say Thrixopelma 100% cyaneolum 75%

but seeing as they havent seen juveniles of this species only adults (try and find one other than this one :lol2: ) both of them say wait and see

i'm 99.....nay, 100% sure myself


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i'm quite surprised to be honest, i'd have thought he would have at least got the genus.
> since speaking to Noel about it i sent the latest pics to a couple of old compadres and they both say Thrixopelma 100% cyaneolum 75%
> 
> but seeing as they havent seen juveniles of this species only adults (try and find one other than this one :lol2: ) both of them say wait and see
> ...


Well I was at least expecting something semi-decent.

He said it could be one of three but didn't say which ones.

BTW, this is only my supplier as they are selling something much the same as this, which I was convinced was the same ( see image below ), but looking around the site that also sell T.cyaneolum named as that so it looks like two different species, but meh lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Well I was at least expecting something semi-decent.
> 
> He said it could be one of three but didn't say which ones.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers for Tryin Jake, I recon Steve could be on the right track here bro....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

she seems to have gained her normal attitude post moult, this is a normal greeting as the enclosure lid is removed!!!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> she seems to have gained her normal attitude post moult, this is a normal greeting as the enclosure lid is removed!!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Miss happy then eh :lol2: Well if ours are the same species they're completely different in personality lol!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Miss happy then eh :lol2: Well if ours are the same species they're completely different in personality lol!


Ive got her in a exo breeder type box and it has small plastic access flaps on the side.... I opened one of these to lob a cricket in and it came flying out the hole lol fangs out... I'm sure it will calm down when it gets bigger (wishful thinking)


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Ive got her in a exo breeder type box and it has small plastic access flaps on the side.... I opened one of these to lob a cricket in and it came flying out the hole lol fangs out... I'm sure it will calm down when it gets bigger (wishful thinking)


:lol2: Let's hope so! Saying that my A.breyeri is much calmer than yours too.. I think it must be you Noel! :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

becky89 said:


> :lol2: Let's hope so! Saying that my A.breyeri is much calmer than yours too.. I think it must be you Noel! :lol2:


I recon its me aswell sadly i seem to have this effect!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

becky89 said:


> :lol2: Let's hope so! Saying that my A.breyeri is much calmer than yours too.. I think it must be you Noel! :lol2:


It is him there all ok with me : victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Moonstone said:


> It is him there all ok with me : victory:


 
Ha cheey sod, that is soooo not true, most of the time lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ok another moult from this spider..... enjoy....

owwww and its now roughly 4"  still a bitey lil git tho....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its gorgeous.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Its gorgeous.


it is love but honestly I would like to have seen it grow to full size with the purple it had when it was younger.... dont you think ???


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> ok another moult from this spider..... enjoy....
> 
> owwww and its now roughly 4"  still a bitey lil git tho....
> 
> ...


That is a stunning spider!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

yup it is fella would just love to know exactly what it is lol


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice spider, here is mine, believe its the same sp.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

All i know is it is tiny and very cute.....i want !!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> yup it is fella would just love to know exactly what it is lol


i stick with my previous identification :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> yup it is fella would just love to know exactly what it is lol


LOL.....dont start that again!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Update on the unknown over 4" now


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

did you manage to get a sex from the skin?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

oliwilliams said:


> did you manage to get a sex from the skin?


 
if you nip back to page 1 or 2 there is an image of the moult from way back, you should take a look lol would be intrested to see what you make of it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Definitely a Thrixo of some sort


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> Update on the unknown over 4" now
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Thats one beautiful spider mate!


----------



## Nai383 (Nov 12, 2011)

Definately a Red Rump Skeleton
Thrixopelma sp. "Peru" got one myself!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

personally i'm still sticking with Thrixopelma cyaneolum


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Still looks pretty similar to T.cyaneolum, I'll have to get a pic of my one and compare. Although I think she's probably that sort of size but much more blue. Lovely looking anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Nai383 said:


> Definately a Red Rump Skeleton
> Thrixopelma sp. "Peru" got one myself!


 
chuck a pic up if you have one please would be good to see, thanks


----------



## Nai383 (Nov 12, 2011)

As requested, my Ts too small to see markings but this is a pic online of a Red Rump Skeleton (Thrixopelma sp. "Peru") pretty similar, yours looks to be a molt or 2 behind this one. Maybe I'm wrong all together?!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Nai383 said:


> As requested, my Ts too small to see markings but this is a pic online of a Red Rump Skeleton (Thrixopelma sp. "Peru") pretty similar, yours looks to be a molt or 2 behind this one. Maybe I'm wrong all together?!
> image


Nice looking spider, the markings on the patella are becoming orangy in colour but the spider it's self has got a typical thrixo green hue to the carapace and legs are shimmering with green, hard to pick up on the photo, I may try and get some true light pics today if I have time dodging the rain....


----------

